# getting old



## savarin (Jan 11, 2018)

There are a few things I really hate about getting old.
The brain thinks the body is still only 27 years old (your stop date may be different) and wont cut in and prevent me from lifting, carrying, doing stuff I did then but really shouldnt now. 
I never find this out till the next day its been so sneaky.
Memory loss is another area of mild concern. I say mild concern as I dont remember what I forgot. 
Or at least it was till the other day.
Swmbo asks for a honey do, I say ok then promptly completely and utterly forget it until its remembered for me in no uncertain manner.
And then of course is the "Not Thinking At All" component of this.
Yesterday I ordered a length of brass on ebay. Easy, not many re sellers to choose from, job done.
Until you read the receipts and then realise you ordered the first piece you found rather than the one you wanted (needed) 
Now what can I use a 6mm thick x 25mm wide piece of brass for? I need a bit of this now


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 11, 2018)

I took part in a conversation (standing around a hardware store ) in which a real old guy said he was going on 80. After the end of this month, I'll be "going on 80" myself, and I'm nowhere near that old, probably by 20 years.  I do get the honey-do reminders on occasion, though.


----------



## DougD (Jan 11, 2018)

Savarin +1 on all your points......nuf said! 
dd


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 11, 2018)

savarin said:


> There are a few things I really hate about getting old.
> The brain thinks the body is still only 27 years old (your stop date may be different) and wont cut in and prevent me from lifting, carrying, doing stuff I did then but really shouldnt now.
> I never find this out till the next day its been so sneaky.
> Memory loss is another area of mild concern. I say mild concern as I dont remember what I forgot.
> ...


I'm not the only one?


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 11, 2018)

All you guys will recognize the wisdom of the old saying "When you're over the hill, you start to pick up speed."


----------



## HBilly1022 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hawkeye said:


> All you guys will recognize the wisdom of the old saying "When you're over the hill, you start to pick up speed."


I recognize the saying ....... but nobody told me there was cliff on the other side of the hill.


----------



## dlane (Jan 12, 2018)

I’m not old till I’m in the dirt pushing up pansies / daisies


----------



## middle.road (Jan 12, 2018)

Ah, come on guys, didn't we have this topic of conversation come up several months ago.
Can't anyone remember nuthin' 'round here?     <-- BIG Grin, notice the BIG Grin.

- Shop in detached garage, need something in house, exit shop, (5) steps to the (3) steps of stairs, (8) steps into house (back door)
(12) or so to end up in the center of the kitchen wondering what in the devil it was that you came into the house for. . .

- Keeping an old boat seat flotation device around to use when you have to kneel on a hard surface, then forgetting to use it and your knee(s) remind you for the next few days.

- Grabbing the (50)lbs bag of dog food out of Honey's trunk and wondering why in the world it seems to weigh (100)lbs.
(when exactly did it come to be that I can't lift 50lbs?)

- dagnum limits that increase with age. . . 
Dislike this part of aging where you have to stop and think about what it is you're about to attempt.

And *I'm not old until,* I'm floating on top of the water drifting out of everyone's sight. (personal preference.)


----------



## RandyM (Jan 12, 2018)

When I start going down this path I just remind myself of the alternative, and it all becomes a little easier to tolerate.


----------



## jim18655 (Jan 12, 2018)

I look at people my age and think "I can't possibly look that old, can I?"


----------



## JPigg55 (Jan 12, 2018)

I read to the bottom of this thread.
What was it about ???


----------



## RandyM (Jan 12, 2018)

JPigg55 said:


> I read to the bottom of this thread.
> What was it about ???



I guess the thread was to long for ya?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 12, 2018)

You do not get old, you just get a little older each day. Old sounds like you are reaching the end. Nope , old s not a good thing, older is much better.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HBilly1022 (Jan 12, 2018)

When I was 20, I thought 50 was old. When I was 30 I thought 60 was old. Now I wish I had my 50 year old body again. As I _recall_ I was a lot more nibble at 50 but then again my memory is _not_ what it used to be.


----------



## fradish (Jan 12, 2018)

Did I miss it, or did no one mention having to tilt your head up to see through the bottom half of your bifocals/progressive lenses
or tilting your head up even further to see something below your glasses altogether?


----------



## RandyM (Jan 12, 2018)

I am sorry.........................what did you say?


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 12, 2018)

I pick and choose what to forget but usually can't remember what I picked


----------



## brino (Jan 12, 2018)

RandyM said:


> I am sorry.........................what did you say?



I dunno you guys are all typing too small.
-brino


----------



## petcnc (Jan 12, 2018)

It's all Greek to me


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Jan 12, 2018)

Yep, every day!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 12, 2018)

petcnc said:


> It's all Greek to me



Well, it would be, wouldn't it!


----------



## savarin (Jan 12, 2018)

Is this new all bold type for our ageing eyes?


----------



## ch2co (Jan 12, 2018)

I can't quite see what you said. Could you say it louder?


----------



## Whyemier (Jan 13, 2018)

I hate the part when the kids (anyones kids) tell me I'm repeating myself. I hate the part where the kids tell me I'm repeating myself. I hate...


----------



## BGHansen (Jan 13, 2018)

Consider doing what my 55-year old (yes, put that in print) and I do.  We train in Muay Thai and Savate kickboxing.  Want to feel old, try being a 58-year old man putting on gloves and shin pads and getting in the ring with a 24-year old to spar.  No major league baseball players my age; not because they get tired of the multi-million dollar contracts, it's because that fastball gets by them in a hurry.  Figure I'll try to cheat father time a little by staying in shape.  Nothing like skipping rope for 10 minutes to get your heart rate up!

Bruce


----------



## kvt (Jan 13, 2018)

BGHansen said:


> Nothing like skipping rope for 10 minutes to get your heart rate up!



You actually have to skip rope to get your heart rate up.    I have to take meds to keep mine down.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 13, 2018)

Would skipping rope backwards lower Your heart rate?


----------



## JPigg55 (Jan 13, 2018)

Does being able to hide your own Easter Eggs count as a symptom of getting old ???


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 13, 2018)

In Canada we shovel the snow everyday to stay in shape.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 13, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> In Canada we shovel the snow everyday to stay in shape.


Please hire the kid from down the block - if there is one. Moving snow is not good for those over 40.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 13, 2018)

Getting older sure beats the alternative, at least so far...


----------



## HBilly1022 (Jan 13, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> Getting older sure beats the alternative, at least so far...



A friend of mine used to say "warm and vertical beats cold and horizontal" .......  at least that's what I think he said.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 13, 2018)

I take a good look in the newspaper every morning. If I don't find my name listed in the bankruptcies or the obituaries I figure it's going to be a pretty good day.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 13, 2018)

Happy to be above the grass.


----------



## Dredb (Jan 13, 2018)

I knew good people who didn't get old.
Puts it into perspective for me!
Dredb


----------



## core-oil (Jan 13, 2018)

*OLD AGE IS NOT FOR COWARDS* ---  Sir Winston S Churchill


----------



## ch2co (Jan 13, 2018)

core-oil said:


> *OLD AGE IS NOT FOR COWARDS* ---  Sir Winston S Churchill


----------



## ch2co (Jan 13, 2018)

Then I must be very brave indeed !


----------



## savarin (Jan 13, 2018)

I often think of skipping rope but then I re think and skip supper.


----------



## middle.road (Jan 13, 2018)

I've had a few friends that skipped rope, very good exercise that's for sure. However one buddy didn't fair so well, messed up his knee.
Dang knees. That's one reason that I don't try it. The other is that I was rotten at it as a kid so I probably wouldn't be good at it now.



terrywerm said:


> I take a good look in the newspaper every morning. If I don't find my name listed in the bankruptcies or the obituaries I figure it's going to be a pretty good day.


How do you manage to read print that small?


----------



## DHarris (Jan 14, 2018)

Why is it that I can tell someone where each and every tool is located, in any drawer, in any tool box in my garage / shop - - and yet, when I walk out of that same garage and into the house to get something - - completely forget what I came in the house to get ????


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 14, 2018)

Because you were too busy remembering where all the stuff is in the garage. LOL

 "Billy G"


----------



## middle.road (Jan 14, 2018)

DHarris said:


> Why is it that I can tell someone where each and every tool is located, in any drawer, in any tool box in my garage / shop - - and yet, when I walk out of that same garage and into the house to get something - - completely forget what I came in the house to get ????


You aren't the only one... See #8 above. . .


----------



## alloy (May 21, 2019)

The older I get, the better I was


----------



## stioc (May 22, 2019)

At 44 I'm finally starting to feel my body's not what it used to be even 3 or 4 yrs ago. I injured my shoulder bench pressing what I've always bench pressed for years and it hasn't recovered (been 4 months and I'm absolutely not going to go see a dr.). In the past I would recover from muscle injuries within a few days.


----------

